# equipment for product photography



## Darby (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all, hope all is well with the world here.I am looking for some direction.if anybody could help please.This is my first post, I make artifacts in my workshop using different materials from concrete,wood.steel and fabric,Small furniture pieces,mirrors and lighting.that sort of thing .they are one off pieces,and I want to sell them online.My interest in photography is from a practical angle,and I realize the importance of good quality photography and how crucial it has become for online sales. So I have my prototypes done and I need to get good shots to promote them. I have considered all options, ie getting in a pro photographer to do the prototypes,try hire gear,etc but I have come to the conclusion that I could not afford that,and my best option is to suck it up,invest in gear,and start the learning curve.So folks I am starting from scratch.What I have come up with from my own research is a canon 700D (around 800 euro here in Ireland in a bundle deal with a std lens, card,bag,etc and a a lesson to get started) For the lighting I was thinking of the elincgrom RX1 lighting kit. coming in around 500 euro Will I need a macro lens? (if that's the right terminology ) I enjoy challenges and learning new stuff so I am not worried about applying myself ..and I am 58,,so I have learned  Patience (sometime the hard way ) I just don't want to have hassel with gear while I am trying to learn.I am a musician as well and I know all about bad sound gear and the time it can waste.So a rookie looking for wisdom from some old hands in the business would be great if ye have the time to spare ..I would greatly appreciate it,,by the way,one of the reasons I choose the 700D was of its video capabilities.I would hope that in a short time I will be able to do short promo videos that i can post on my website,,,so maybe I might need permanent lighting for that as well..Anyway I am probably after boring the #*of people at this stage,,good luck and thanks!
Darby


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2013)

Before you buy ANYTHING, buy the Lighting Bible and read through it carefully.  Based on what you've posted about your situation, I would say that both your choice of body and lights will be more than adequate.  If you're looking to only photograph static objects of sort of armchair or less size, you may be able to save some money by going with speedlights rather than full-on strobes, and I suspect that only two lights will be a bit limiting; three or four will probably be more suitable, however, get a copy of Light, Science, Magic! and read through that and then hopefully we can help you fine-tune your purchase a little more.


----------



## Darby (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for your help I will do that. 
Darby.


----------

